# Fenster schließen ohne das Programm zu beenden



## julchen81 (21. Feb 2008)

Hallo!!

Ich habe ein GridBagLayout mit einem OK-Button erstellt.
Jetzt möcht ich, dass nach dem Klicken auf den OK-Button dieses Layout geschlossen wird (nur das Fenster! Das Programm darf nicht beendet werden!) und stattdessen ein neues Fenster erstellt wird.

Mit System.exit(0) schließe ich das Fenster, weil ich das komplette Programm beende. Aber gerade das möchte ich nicht.

Wie ginge das bitte sonst??

Liebe Grüße,    :wink: 
Julia


----------



## Verjigorm (21. Feb 2008)

sowas für JFrames

setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.HIDE_ON_CLOSE);
oder
frame.setVisible(false)


----------



## Zetagi (21. Feb 2008)

Der Frame kann auf invisible gesetzt werden:
-> frame.setVisible(false)

Alternative kannst du den frame mit 
-> frame.dispose() 
auch schließen.

Wenn der Frame aber dein einziger aktiver Thread ist, sollte dispose() deine gesamte Anwendung schließen.
In diesem Fall wäre setVisible zu verwenden.


----------



## julchen81 (21. Feb 2008)

Danke euch!!!

Schönen Tag noch,    :wink: 
Julia


----------

